# Tytherington Tunnel



## Infraredd (Oct 3, 2016)

Constructed in 1872 it's 224 yards long ie quite short really.
The railway had closed to passengers during the Second World War and goods in September 1967. A final train ran two months later, after which the track was removed. However in July 1972, the route was reopened as far as Grovesend Quarry, immediately west of the tunnel. This operational period ended in 2012 with the quarry's closure. 
Doesn't look very closed to me but I didn't push my luck by poking around it.
Proper history here Tytherington Tunnel
pics




















































& decided to play with my laser pointer......






Thanks for looking
Full set here https://www.flickr.com/photos/infraredd/albums/72157673455851622/with/29780931390/


----------



## krela (Oct 3, 2016)

Some fab photos there. Quarries open and close as the wind changes, depending on demand at any given time.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Oct 3, 2016)

A nice bit of railway history.


----------



## HughieD (Oct 3, 2016)

Stunning pictures Infrared. Stunning.


----------



## smiler (Oct 3, 2016)

Nice One Red, how many times did you trip up? Those rails and sleepers can be a real pain


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 3, 2016)

Great set there buddy.


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 4, 2016)

Belting images, the B&W are my favourites.


----------

